# abit se6 and p3



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

i'm new to this overclocking, i have a abit SE6 motherboard on p3 processor...


----------



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

can somebody help me speed up my comp...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Read this review.
It talks about your motherboard and processor, mainly what it is capable of. If _you_ decide to overclock, you should first check your power supply. If it is as old as the motherboard you should think about replacing it with a new item before you start.


----------

